# ThisBearBites: Liver question again



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi,I know that I was going to keep you posted on my Liver enzyme saga. So here's the deal, tell me what you think:November 27: ALT and GGT abnormal (3 times high) everything else fine.January 14: All chems normal.Feb 28: ALT and GGT abnormal - 3 times high again (everything else fine).Is this some thing, or normal variation? It seems to be worse when I have had the longest cycle of pain and a litlle bleeding problems. I am not sure what to make of it.Laurie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Does your doctor have any explanations? My brothers and I can sometimes trace a higher reading to some new med - even over the counter remedies. We even wonder about a lot of herbal stuff. Even though it's supposed to be good for you, it can be the same old stuff with a new name.If I were you (and I have been there), and your doc doesn't seemed too stressed out over it, I'd chalk it up to one more strange thing my body does and try to not worry about it too much. It's worth keeping tabs on it, but don't let it rule your life. Out of four kids in my family, only one required further treatment and a biopsy; and we have all had abnormal readings at one time or another. Sometimes the stress of worrying can be harder on you than the disease. Stress alone can cause (in me) everything thing from an serious IBS flare up to staph infection to high liver enzymes with no explanation. I try to choose my 'battles' wisely. I'm glad you updated. Interesting how we can all follow the same patterns, even the wierd ones, and it is comforting to have the knowledge that we are never truly alone.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

So good of you to respond!I haven't talked to any MD about this. I really don't have one yet. But I do see a GI guy at the end of May and will bring it up to him if I continue to see the abnormal values. I am not too concerned because the two that are elevated are non-diagnostic. I agree with you about it being an interesting anomoly, though!I like your thoughts about it being linked to OTCs.


----------

